# Question about getting root on an unlocked dinc2...



## phillyfisher (Jun 8, 2011)

Today, I unlocked my Dinc2 via the HTC website. I did this from my imac... which wasn't as easy as i thought it would be.

Anyway, I was wondering if there is an easier way to gain root since i am on 2.3.4? Cant i just flash a rooted rom from the bootloader as an update?


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

phillyfisher said:


> Today, I unlocked my Dinc2 via the HTC website. I did this from my imac... which wasn't as easy as i thought it would be.
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if there is an easier way to gain root since i am on 2.3.4? Cant i just flash a rooted rom from the bootloader as an update?


You need a new recovery image like cwm. This will probably need to be done manually with adb and fastboot. I think there's an old tutorial on xda, but I don't have time to find it (I'm about to go to work). You may be able to find it.


----------



## phillyfisher (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you - i used this thread to help me http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=14947083 to get CWM on then i flashed SU...

AND NOW I AM ROOTED!!! WOOT!!


----------



## phillyfisher (Jun 8, 2011)

So i am understanding this correctly:

I am unlocked and rooted but do NOT have S-off.... is there any limits i have when flashing new ROMs? Any recommendations?


----------



## HogFan77 (Dec 16, 2011)

phillyfisher said:


> Thank you - i used this thread to help me http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=14947083 to get CWM on then i flashed SU...
> 
> AND NOW I AM ROOTED!!! WOOT!!


What were your steps to getting unlocked, then gaining root? I am a noob to rooting the DINC2, the DINC1 was so easy with unrEVOked.


----------



## phillyfisher (Jun 8, 2011)

Try reading the thread i posted.. if you can get CMW recovery flashed, you can then flash SU. Honestly i am a noob too... and i am using a mac.


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

phillyfisher said:


> Try reading the thread i posted.. if you can get CMW recovery flashed, you can then flash SU. Honestly i am a noob too... and i am using a mac.


If you use the HTC tool, you are still S-on. Which means you can't flash different radios. You should be able to flash any kernel or ROM. Also, if you eff something up, they may not honor your warranty.

If you had used the other method (Revolutionary), you would have S-off. With this method you are able to unroot and most likely still use your warranty if need be.


----------



## phillyfisher (Jun 8, 2011)

JAS_21 said:


> If you use the HTC tool, you are still S-on. Which means you can't flash different radios. You should be able to flash any kernel or ROM. Also, if you eff something up, they may not honor your warranty.
> 
> If you had used the other method (Revolutionary), you would have S-off. With this method you are able to unroot and most likely still use your warranty if need be.


Thank you for you input thus far... i appreciate it.

I've flashed 2 different roms and neither of them would boot. Just hung at the HTC screen forever (15 minutes). On to MiUi to see if that will work. Of course I had a backup.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

Where'd you get SU?


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

phillyfisher said:


> Thank you for you input thus far... i appreciate it.
> 
> I've flashed 2 different roms and neither of them would boot. Just hung at the HTC screen forever (15 minutes). On to MiUi to see if that will work. Of course I had a backup.


I guess you also need to pull a boot image from the ROM and flash it.

Look in xda in the Q&A section. There's a thread there where people had the same problem.

Here you go http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1421255

Edit: I did some searching. It seems that if the ROM you want to flash has a custom kernel, it would have to be done in fastboot. You should be able to load a stock ROM normally.


----------



## phillyfisher (Jun 8, 2011)

JAS_21 said:


> I guess you also need to pull a boot image from the ROM and flash it.
> 
> Look in xda in the Q&A section. There's a thread there where people had the same problem.
> 
> ...


Thank you - this is most helpful!


----------

